# New to hunting 30 .06 question



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

I am new to hunting and am planing on getting a 30 .06 Tikka T-3 lite.

I plan on deer, elk and pronghorn hunting. My question is what can a 30 .06 do? As in range, nock down power and so on. I don't think I will be taking shots over 300 yards here in Colorado.

Steve


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The 30/06 is a great round. There are a number of bullet weights for this caliber. For deer and antelope I would stick with 150 gr. bullets and for elk I would go up to 180 gr. , a number of hunters have found the 165gr. to be a great choice as well. The 06 has done well all over the world and is a good round for plains game in Africa. If you don't handload you need to purchase a couple of different brands of ammo and see what work best in you rifle. Good luck and you can't go wrong with a 30/06.


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey 4x4,
stex is right can't go wrong, it will take it all out to 400-500 yards, if you do your part. Doubt that, compare to the 270, 7mm rem mag. Pretty good long range choices right!
270 130gr. -17in/400yd, -32/500yd
270 150gr. -19/400, -38/500
7rem mag 140gr. [email protected],[email protected]
**7RM 175gr. [email protected] (1570ft-lb. -21/400, -42/500)**
30-06 150gr. -19/400, -36/500
** 165gr. [email protected] 1765f/lb. -19/400, -38/500 **
** 180gr. [email protected] 1570 -21/400, -42/500 **
Guess what else, sight the 06 165gr. in at about 12 inches high at 100 yards and your about dead on at 500 yards! Normal sight in would be about 3" high at 100 yds. Good for all N/American game period 
By the way in Colorado your ranges should be way out there, in Pa. we have 500 yd shots. Nice to have 30 caliber/180 grs. if you need it too.
Theres guys on here that might skawk but, the 06 is still used for 1000 yard competitions. When they do, just go to (published ballistic tables), google it!


----------



## mitchshrader (Feb 12, 2008)

well..

i'm a one gun kinda guy, and a one cartridge kinda guy. bone lazy and that's when i'm feeling ambitious. i get light triggers so i don't have to work so hard, and set my zero and scope and leave it alone.

La-ZEE ain't half of it, if i won the lottery they'd have to wake me up to roll me over and put the check in my back pocket..

Now, just so it's clear I ain't liable to jump around CHANGING anything..

I have a pump 7600 carbine in .30-06, and a tub full of Remington 180 grain core-lokt PSPs, and it's sighted in at 200 yards, and it'll kill anything i can see good enough to shoot at, far as i can hit it, every time.

course, i ain't in alaska or africa, i'd want a bigger gun for those places. most everywhere ELSE i'm set.


----------



## jeffdiane (Apr 20, 2008)

the 30-06 is a great gun. can take down all of the stuff you named and is accurate


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

30.06 is a good choice, especially at the distance you stated. The ammo is cheap and available anywhere. Try different types and grain bullets to see which is the most accurate in the gun you choose and practice, practice, practice. :sniper:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep. Good gun, good choice.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

tikka's in a 30-06 are an excellent gun. my friend has a t3 lite and loves it.


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

4x4cohunt said:


> I am new to hunting and am planing on getting a 30 .06 Tikka T-3 lite.
> 
> I plan on deer, elk and pronghorn hunting. My question is what can a 30 .06 do? As in range, nock down power and so on. I don't think I will be taking shots over 300 yards here in Colorado.
> 
> Steve





> I would go with the 30-06 it is a vary good caliber and i think you would be vary happy with it


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My sons are professional hunting guides in SW Colorado. They both use a .30'06. One has a Tikka the other has a Savage. They use the .30'06 for everything they hunt.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tikka POS...

I agree with

http://www.chuckhawks.com/critical_look_T3.htm


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldn't put too much emphasis on chuck hawks opinion of tikka. I have seen and shot the compared remingtons, savages, and brownings. I think chuck hawks has a bigger bone to pick with beretta arms, than to belittle the Tikka. Not to worry tikka's will be around a long time, not sure if I can say that about some of the stuff remington has been putting out. Ask any gunsmith what they think of the smoothness of the bolt/action, barrel, trigger, and balance of any tikka and I think you might change your mind about the "POS TIKKA" When compared to the Howa/Vanguard, browning, savage, synthetic series, Tikka leads the group, notice anything similar with Browning new x-bolt synthetic rifle out this year, sure looks and feels alot like a t3 lite, and oops even the clip is polymer as the tikka have been for years.

No offence but I'm sick of the rifle world according to Chuck Hawks, I was a paid subscriber for one year, and then counted more than 8 contradictions on one rifle calibre and that was it for me.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka is the BEST You will love it


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

When I read Chuck Harks article I believe he was poking at most of the manufactures who have went on the cheap... Just named Tikka, like you mentioned because he has a bone to pick... I think he even took a stab at my mark v accumark... which is free floating barrel...

anyhow... the Tikka Lite bolt isn't smooth... its cheap...

Tikka Lite T3 fucntions and works... sure...

still cheap...

Not sure but it looks like a spinn off of the Sako...

I think I might like a Sako's...


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it is going a bit far to call a Tikka rifle a "POS" based on some gun writers article. I wonder how many Tikka's Chuck and this poster have owned or fired. I have two, one in .30'06 with the "cheap" plastic stock and one in .338 WinMag with a wood stock. The .30'06 will normally put 4 shots into a group the size of a nickle at 100 yards. The .338 is almost as good, probably my fault as a .338 is not a rifle for casual recreational shooting. I notice that the stocks have an offset to the right for better cheek stock weld, not something you find on many more expensive rifles. The triggers are great out of the box, there is no creep and they break like a glass rod at about 4 lbs. The action is smooth as silk and never fails to feed, that is why they use a single column magazine instead of a blind box mag.

I do not condemn Tikka (and now Beretta) for looking for economy in the manufacture of their rifles so long as they continue to produce an accurate and dependable rifle at an affordable price. Not everyone can afford a pretty polished custom rifle. Tikka (and Savage) provide quality rifles that give a lot of value for the money and are within the price range of most hunters. The proof is on the range and in the field not in some magazine.


----------

